# Rape Simulation game leaked from Japan makes everyone else shit bricks



## Not A Fox (Feb 13, 2009)

http://www.independent.co.uk/life-s...mazon-drops-rape-simulation-game-1607820.html

It's not really the fact that someone would buy a rape simulation game that's disturbing. No, that's expected. 

No, it's the fact that an established developer and publicly traded company would make the thing and get away with it that's disturbing.


Yeah, I know: "But because people can act out their sexual urges in a fictitious environment, the likelihood of them acting it out in real life is significantly less"

Boring rationalization. Heard it, don't care about it. shit's still fucked up. Only thing keeping it barely legal is that noone gets hurt.

I could make this into a bigger, more furious shitstorm than it's already gonna be, but I'll just end this post right here with a quote:



some review said:


> If she does become pregnant you're supposed to force her to get an abortion, otherwise she gets more and more visibly pregnant each time you have sex...If you allow the child to be born then the woman will throw you in front of a train!


----------



## Mikael Grizzly (Feb 13, 2009)

I played Rapelay. For a hentai game it's quite well done, acceptable graphics, a lot of positions included, basically, a fat basement dweller's wet dream. Thus, it flew off my hard drive after a few days, since I got bored with it. 

I'm amused that you're OUTRAEGD by a bunch of ones and zeros.


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 13, 2009)

That is sad that someone would make a whole game made to just rape girls =.=


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 13, 2009)

that really is disturbing...
and yes, the game description on amazon really made me shit brix:


> Rapelay is an offshoot of the Illusion series, Interact Play. You, like in previous installments, play as a public nuisance that gets away from captivity and starts scouting for new targets. This time around you find a family of a single mother and her two daughters. You quickly begin your hunt and capture each woman one by one. The gameplay involves an amusing training/disposition system with which to break each respective target to your liking....



srsly... wat?
thats just sick 0.o
sex simulators... ok... but raping? kind of a sick freak thinks about creating a game with the goal of raping women?

@that review quote: makes it even worse >.>
srsly, who would even *consider* creating something like that? i wouldnt even bring it up as a bad joke or something like that....


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 13, 2009)

Mikael Grizzly said:


> I played Rapelay.



à² _à² 



CaptainCool said:


> srsly, who would even *consider* creating something like that? i wouldnt even bring it up as a bad joke or something like that....



The Japanese.

And whoever made it probably made a lot of money off of it.


----------



## Jelly (Feb 13, 2009)

It's really not that surprising, and the game isn't that shocking.
(Also, Rapelay came out 3 years ago.)

The end.


----------



## Mikael Grizzly (Feb 13, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> à² _à²



à² _à²


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 13, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> à² _à²
> 
> 
> 
> ...



right, they probably did...
the whole thing isnt TAHT shocking, i guess there is more than one raping game.
its just bad that something like that even exists >.>
but the japanese really come up with some weird games^^
anyone knows "The Daibijin"? its about a giant woman who attacks japan^^
i guess they just tick like that


----------



## Tycho (Feb 13, 2009)

Is real-life rape horrible? Yes.  Is the premise of this game obscene? Yes.  Is all the controversy surrounding it making me giggle like an idiot? Yes.

Srsly ppl.

I lol'd hard at the "she throws you in front of a train" part.

I might be mistaken, but isn't this actually pretty old news?


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 13, 2009)

Tycho said:


> I might be mistaken, but isn't this actually pretty old news?



does that make it less disgusting?^^


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 13, 2009)

CaptainCool said:


> does that make it less disgusting?^^


 
nope XD


----------



## pheonix (Feb 13, 2009)

The game idea made me laugh "pregnancy and abortion are key features in the game." I don't get how if she has the kid you automatically get shoved in front of a train, How does that work? lol


----------



## Werevixen (Feb 13, 2009)

In Japanese culture, rape symbolises power. It's like dirty talking or bondage in western cultures. I'm not agreeing with it personally, rape can be pretty horrible, but it's more of a cultural thing, and you can't blame them for that. I bet you there's less actual raping going on in Japan than in America or Europe.


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 13, 2009)

Werevixen said:


> In Japanese culture, rape symbolises power. It's like dirty talking or bondage in western cultures. I'm not agreeing with it personally, rape can be pretty horrible, but it's more of a cultural thing, and you can't blame them for that. I bet you there's less actual raping going on in Japan than in America or Europe.



Rape is how you say 'hello' in Japan.


----------



## Runefox (Feb 13, 2009)

Ha. Ha.

I don't see what's wrong with this picture, except that people have their priorities way out of whack on this one.

Rape bad. Yes. Rapists bad. Yes. ... Video game simulation of rape? ... Lukewarm.

Seriously, we have games like Grand Theft Auto that allow you to take a baseball bat to an innocent bystander and beat them to death, turn on the accelerated time cheat, prop the camera to look at the sun as it travels its path across the sky, and make a montage out of you beating a lifeless corpse with a baseball bat.

My, but that was fun.

But anyway, seriously, murder is worse than rape, mmkay? Hell, I'm surprised that there isn't more controversy over H-Games in general, considering the _usual_ reaction to anything _remotely sexual_ in a video game. Timmy can cap as many civilians as he wants, swear like a sailor online, but heaven forbid he see a boobie.


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 13, 2009)

Runefox said:


> Ha. Ha.
> 
> I don't see what's wrong with this picture, except that people have their priorities way out of whack on this one.
> 
> ...



you are right^^ if you see it from that perspective some of our games are worse... and we are even proud of owning them XD


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 13, 2009)

This game has the Shenzi seal of approval.

/thread


----------



## Runefox (Feb 13, 2009)

CaptainCool said:


> you are right^^ if you see it from that perspective some of our games are worse... and we are even proud of owning them XD


I know I enjoy jacking a car, beating the driver up, stealing his wallet, and then running him over with his own car.

And hell, in Ultimate Spider-Man, Venom eats a happy little kid. THAT'S pretty disturbing.


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 13, 2009)

You rape the girl, get her pregnant, and then when the baby is born you rape it, too.


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 13, 2009)

Runefox said:


> I know I enjoy jacking a car, beating the driver up, stealing his wallet, and then running him over with his own car.
> 
> And hell, in Ultimate Spider-Man, Venom eats a happy little kid. THAT'S pretty disturbing.



just look at games like manhunt, the sole purpose of the game is to kill people...
i wouldnt say the raping game is "better", id say both kinds of games evenly fucked up^^ we are just used to games like gears 2 in all their gory gloryness^^


----------



## Tryp (Feb 13, 2009)

Japan wins the prize for biggest exporter of crazy shit.


----------



## Runefox (Feb 13, 2009)

CaptainCool said:


> just look at games like manhunt, the sole purpose of the game is to kill people...
> i wouldnt say the raping game is "better", id say both kinds of games evenly fucked up^^ we are just used to games like gears 2 in all their gory gloryness^^


Well, see, that's just it. As far as gore and stuff goes, this is pretty much the Manhunt of H-Games. Honestly, though, I don't understand what the disposition against sex is all about when clearly sex is less inherently evil than murder (unless you're a hard-line Christian).


----------



## pheonix (Feb 13, 2009)

Japan has the funniest ideas in the world, wonder what else they'll come up with. *sits and waits*


----------



## Tycho (Feb 13, 2009)

Now I want to play this game.

Not that I'm a rapist, it's just that I've committed every other kind of capital offense in other video games, might as well add "rape" to that well-rounded portfolio.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 13, 2009)

WHEN DOES THE CHILD PORNOGRAPHER GAME COME OUT


CAUSE IMMA BE ALL OVER DAT SHIT


----------



## Nocturnowl357 (Feb 13, 2009)

Damn...Sounds pretty damn good.

I read the wikipedia page and saw some of the bad endings. Impregnation leads to a bad ending...


There must be a hidden meaning here, but where?


----------



## Mikael Grizzly (Feb 13, 2009)

John_Galt said:


> WHEN DOES THE CHILD PORNOGRAPHER GAME COME OUT
> 
> 
> CAUSE IMMA BE ALL OVER DAT SHIT



Technically, the first victim in Rapelay is barely legal. Something around 14 I think. 

Has the cutest voice though. Especially when she cries.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 13, 2009)

Mikael Grizzly said:


> Technically, the first victim in Rapelay is barely legal. Something around 14 I think.
> 
> Has the cutest voice though. Especially when she cries.


I'm buying the shit out of that :V


----------



## StrayTree (Feb 13, 2009)

Damn, this world (in which I mean IRL) is fucked up.


----------



## Devious Bane (Feb 13, 2009)

Yes, the hilarity of this situation made me shit bricks.
Way to go Japan, I almost suffocated merely thinking about puns in the reviews. Couldn't even make a good joke without bursting out laughing, Epic fail.


----------



## Holsety (Feb 13, 2009)

Runefox said:


> Seriously, we have games like Grand Theft Auto that allow you to take a baseball bat to an innocent bystander and beat them to death, turn on the accelerated time cheat, prop the camera to look at the sun as it travels its path across the sky, and make a montage out of you beating a lifeless corpse with a baseball bat.
> 
> My, but that was fun.




I did that once, it was the only decent video I've ever made... But it got wiped ;-;


----------



## X (Feb 13, 2009)

i dont think anyone will buy this anyway, its $130 without shipping, and the only place that sells it is in japan.


----------



## Zareth (Feb 13, 2009)

Rofl

when you play it, you'll shit bricks. 

Sounds like another one of those cheap online hentai flash games. I'll keep bible black, thanks.


----------



## Zareth (Feb 13, 2009)

Mikael Grizzly said:


> Technically, the first victim in Rapelay is barely legal. Something around 14 I think.
> 
> Has the cutest voice though. Especially when she cries.





HOLY SHIT. J-J-J-JAILBAIT!


EDIT: have to address tis




David M. Awesome said:


> You rape the girl, get her pregnant, and then when the baby is born you rape it, too.





BABY FUCK, BABY FUCK!


----------



## Lobar (Feb 13, 2009)

Hahaha, this is _news_?

Also thread is useless without pics/download.


----------



## Zareth (Feb 13, 2009)

Lobar said:


> Hahaha, this is _news_?
> 
> Also thread is useless without pics/download.



So true. I need to see me some of this shit


also, your avatar is fucking awesome :3


----------



## X (Feb 13, 2009)

Zareth said:


> So true. I need to see me some of this shit
> 
> 
> also, your avatar is fucking awesome :3



do a google search for a torrent, you will find it.


----------



## the_last_centaur (Feb 13, 2009)

Ok that game sounds more screwed up than any thing i've ever encountered, and i've seen some realy fucking messed up shit and most of it was real!

(if you want an example, dont ask me for it!)


----------



## PidgeyPower (Feb 14, 2009)

thats quite possibly one of the strangest games i've ever heard of.


----------



## Runefox (Feb 14, 2009)

the_last_centaur said:


> Ok that game sounds more screwed up than any thing i've ever encountered


So I take it you haven't actually encountered sexual assault or murder.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Feb 14, 2009)

I'm surprised that Bongo Bongo or whatever that game where you stick a thumb up a plastic butt hasn't been leaked yet. 

Besides...didn't a similar controversy come around Phantasmagoria because they put a rape scene in there?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 14, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Rape is how you say 'hello' in Japan.


 Ray-puu=/=Conhictwaa?


Werevixen said:


> In Japanese culture, Akira Toriyama symbolises power.


Fixed.


Werevixen said:


> I bet you there's less actual raping going on in Japan than in America or Europe.


 Your right about that.


David M. Awesome said:


> And whoever made it probably made a lot of money off of it.


 No not really, Porn is _easy _to find in japan. So this game will not sell well because of that.


----------



## Rakiao (Feb 14, 2009)

What the fuck is wrong with the programmers who made something like this lol? Using pot too many times kills your brain you know.


----------



## SuperFurryBonzai (Feb 14, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> You rape the girl, get her pregnant, and then when the baby is born you rape it, too.


...*pukes*


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 14, 2009)

Zareth said:


> I'll keep *bible black*, thanks.


 Your a sick fuck.


----------



## Nargle (Feb 14, 2009)

I hate the world =C


----------



## CyberFoxx (Feb 14, 2009)

I remember playing this, and the previous games, sometime last year. Was pretty decent, but I liked Sexy Beach 3, School Mate and Polygon Love 2 better. Oh, and Artificial Girl 3, lots of cool options to create almost any character in that one.

But yeah, Rapelay 3 is only an average game, maybe a 3/5. Just not enough options/features, and got boring pretty fast. The audio and graphics were pretty good though.

---

Yes, I'm talking about it like a game. Why? Because it is a game! Some people really need to learn the difference between fantasy and reality. The people that try to control fantasy with the same "morals" and legal system as reality are, in my opinion, just as bad as the people who act out their "real life morally/legally incorrect" fantasies in real life.

Playing a game that lets you rape/kill/pillage = Couldn't give a care in the world
Doing said acts in real life = Outright wrong!

I don't care what anybody does in the realm of fantasy, just as long as they don't bring it into the real world. And punishing those that can distinguish between fantasy and reality because of those that can't make such a distinction, doesn't make sense.


You better be careful, the thought police might come after you!


----------



## ceacar99 (Feb 14, 2009)

furry should have taught you something about sexuality. there is a difference between being attracted to something on the computer screen and actually being attracted in real life. lotsa "bi" furries, but a lot of them are only "bi" in terms of furry artwork. same goes for the rape game. its a hot idea to pick a random hot girl and just fuck her, but that doesnt mean your a real wanna be rapist.


----------



## feilen (Feb 14, 2009)

south syde fox said:


> That is sad that someone would make a whole game made to just rape girls =.=



On that scale, have you ever played Elf Bowling?

Point proven.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Feb 14, 2009)

you know I wonder what'd happen if you made a game in which you were a nymphomaniac gaylord and went out to rape men. 

no that'd probably be panned for encouraging homosexuality.

If you were a woman and the object was to dominate and rape men...whaddya bet no one would bat an eyelash at it unless the men weren't white?


----------



## VVhiteWolf (Feb 15, 2009)

pheonix said:


> Japan has the funniest ideas in the world, wonder what else they'll come up with. *sits and waits*




They came up with Pikmin and Katamari Damacy, within a few years of eachother. no matter that these games are awesome, I think we've seen everything


----------



## Tycho (Feb 15, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> you know I wonder what'd happen if you made a game in which you were a nymphomaniac gaylord and went out to rape men.
> 
> no that'd probably be panned for encouraging homosexuality.



I dunno, but

*fapfapfapfapfap*


----------

